# Heartworm test before Interceptor prescription?



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm trying to refill the prescription for Bodie's Interceptor, but I received an email from 1800petmeds saying that our vet won't approve the prescription unless Bodie gets a heartworm test.

Is this common practice? We were just at the vet last week for his rabies vaccination so I'm not too enthusiastic about going back for something that isn't absolutely necessary.

Bodie's been on Interceptor since we got him and only had a bout with worms a year or so back, nothing else since.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Most vets do yearly heartworm tests. As you dont get your meds from your vet, they have no proof that the dog has been on reg. montly dosing, therefore, liability wise, most require h/w tests.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

It is best to have a heartworm test yearly, this ensures that the meds are doing their job completely, and allows for catching it early if the meds did not. I know a few people who's dogs contracted heartworm even though they were given monthly meds religiously.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just call your vet and ask why they won't approve the prescription. and ask why they didn't do the test when you were in last week.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Aha, makes sense. I thought it was just some crock plan to charge me for two vet visits...though that seems like it could still be the case.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Our one vet will test every other year *IF* you give your dog 12 doses every year (once a month). I tend to do thing a little different than they prefer soooooo my guys get tested every year and I am fine with that.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

It is still possible to contract HW and a yearly test is advised. My boy was on HeartGuard starting at 8 weeks and never missed a dose. His 1 year check up, he was heartworm positive. The vet thought it was from the parents because the breeders didn't have their dogs on HW preventative, but it is always best to get checked. You can also see if you can bring him in and just get a test without an office visit since he was just there.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Many vets in colder climates require it every 3 years as long as you keep your dog on preventative during the warmer months.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My vet does it every year and it is combined with the Lyme's test, even though ours are all on preventative all year round. It's just a blood stick so a tech could do it since you were just in there.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Most of the vets here require the test yearly in order to refill your prescription.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think if you live in a HW area, it's good practice to do it annually. Also, I would definitely get a yearly test if you're using Interceptor. It's an excellent HW preventative but it's one of the ones that can make a dog extremely ill if given to a HW positive dog. There are others, like Heartguard, that actually can be given to a HW positive dog without problem (we use them to kill the microfilaria prior to HW treatment) but Interceptor should never be used with a dog unless it is absolutely certain the dog is HW free.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My vet makes me pay 10 for a precrip for 800petmeds which is bull 
so I get HW at vet and advantix on petmeds


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

Just order from petshed.com. They're based on Australia so they don't require an RX.

They're cheaper than everywhere else I've looked, even with international shipping (which is only like 5 bucks).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqI think if you live in a HW area, it's good practice to do it annually. *Also, I would definitely get a yearly test if you're using Interceptor. It's an excellent HW preventative but it's one of the ones that can make a dog extremely ill if given to a HW positive dog. *There are others, like Heartguard, that actually can be given to a HW positive dog without problem (we use them to kill the microfilaria prior to HW treatment) but *Interceptor should never be used with a dog unless it is absolutely certain the dog is HW free. *


And no med is 100% reliable so that is also why the vet requires it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sorry--I use Heartgard and have always used that. Up until I read this thread I was ignorant about the Interceptor. Disregard my info above!


----------

